# Lure orders



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Now that my bookings have slowed down (understatement - but it happens every year if you fish the 'glades...) I'm concentrating on filling in back orders. Here's a pic or two of one of them that went out the door a day or two ago....









100 -1/4 oz backcountry bucktails with grizzly accents









Each one with an extra sharp black nickel hook and tying thread super glued for durability... 

Every order done to your specs.... and only another half dozen orders to do getting caught up...


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Those look awesome Capt


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

How do we place an order with you Capt??


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Look forward to getting mine and tying one on.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone interested… an e-mail request to
[email protected] will get you an info sheet with price list- then a phone call to place an order - or just to ask a few questions…


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Highly recommended! Bob, I have $200 cash in my pocket from my buddy Tom who is fast becoming your best customer!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> For anyone interested… an e-mail request to
> [email protected] will get you an info sheet with price list- then a phone call to place an order - or just to ask a few questions…


Can I get a couple Leroy’s ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Been using Capt. Bobs lures for years!


----------

